
React Riot: online 48hr hackathon for React - Rauchg
https://www.reactriot.com/
======
vmasto
This looks awesome, just one question and forgive my ignorance; since the
topic is free to choose and audits will only be performed in the repo
involved, what's stopping someone from creating an app a month prior and then
simply manually replicating their commits during the 48hours?

~~~
sakinacrocker
We've been running these hackathons for quite some time now and know when to
spot cheaters. We look at the repo and have checks and balances that we go
through to check for this. It's really not worth the risk to cheat since this
is just a competition for fun. :)

------
jacquesc
Event organizer here. Our team also helped organize NodeKnockout and
AngularAttack. Let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
hervan
Hi, looking forward to joining the event!

2017 IMPORTANT DATES REGISTRATION.......APR 17

I believe this date has changed since it's open at the moment. What's the
actual limit for registrations?

~~~
jacquesc
Ah, good point. I'll update it so it's more clear. Registration is open until
the competition starts.

No limits on registrations :)

------
rahulgr8888
I'm looking for a team to compete with. Let me know if anyone here is
interested.

------
joemellin
STOKED!

